# Did I Miss Something re Naughty or Nice Day?



## shayx (Dec 7, 2017)

So Naughty or Nice Day came and went, and nothing came of it, correct?  I'm still without a stuffed stocking.  Did anyone get anything from that day?


----------



## dabbler (Dec 7, 2017)

I didn't even see the greyed out option for it on my crafting screen so idk


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 7, 2017)

Nope, nothing. Isabelle (and the shopkeepers) did not even acknowledge the event, even though everybody else did.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

I think we might get the stocking on Christmas day?


----------

